# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  حبيبي لاتخليني تراني بجد محتاجك..]]

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أهلييين.. 
كيفكم..؟؟ 

أحم..
اليوم جايبه ليكم مسجاااات اجناااان 
عجبوووني اكتير . :wink: .اكيد ما يبي ليها كلام 
لازم اوريكم اياهم .. :toung:  


بدونك دنيتي صعبه طلبتك للوصل خذني 
أنامهما ضوى صبحي أبي ليل به سراجك
غيابك أتعب عيوني غيابك حيل علمني
بأن الدنيا لوضاقت فرجها ساعة افراجك
دخيلك أرحم بحالي كفايه البعد عذبني
حبيبي لاتخليني تراني بجد محتاجك 

عجزت أفرق بين وصلك وفرقاك
ياللي عطيت الناس بيدك حنانك
مرة تجيني لين أقول اني وياك
ومرة تروح بعيد وانسى أوانك
أقبل وتقفي واعتذر عن خطاياك
وأقول ما عييت عيّى زمانك
وان خانتك دنياك أو خنت دنياك
ارجع وتلقا بي مكانك مكانك 


وش تسوي لو عشقت انسان ماهو من نصيبك ؟؟ 
لالك بهالوضع يد ولا له بهالوضع سبه !!
وش هو ذنبك لو غدى من بين خلق الله حبيبك ؟؟
تعرف ان قربه محال وقلبك مصمم يحبه!!
وأنته متأكد وعارف يب يجي يوم ويسيبك 
يعني متوقع بأي لحظه يغيب وتغترب به !!
كل درب يرحل بطيفه على وجهه يجيبك 
كل حرف يكتب لغيره تحسه منكتب به 
كن كل عيون خلق الله عيون له تذيبك 
تنثر احساسك جمرملح وعلى جرحك تصبه 


تفارقنا و صرنا يا حبيبي بالزمان أغراااب
وتاهت في دروب الشوق يا عمري خطاوينا
تفارقنا ولا ندري عن الفرقا وش الأسباب
ظروف الوقت ولا خانت أحكام القدر فينا
حبيبي أنت ويا بعد كل من حضر و غاب 
ترى لو عاندت دنياي ما و الله تنسينا 
أكيد إنا تفارقنا .. و لكن ما نزال أحباب
سكن فينا غلااااك اللي على بعدك يواسينا 

يسألوني ما نسيت ..!
يسألوني وش جنيت
يسألوني عن مشاعر
عن هوى بالقلب حاضر
عن نواظر ...
كنت فيها .. تعتليها
اذكرك وابكيك واضحكك
تخنق العبرات صوتي
حس موتي حسهم لا قالوا وش بك؟
تفضح العبره سكوتي
خنت جرحي ومانسيتك
.... مانسيتك ......
ما بخلت انا عطيتك
خذت قلبي والمشاعر
صرت حتى في عروقي
اسألك بالله قلي ليه انا اشرب من حنانك
وارجع اضمى؟؟!
ليه انا ارسم لك في موتي صورة واعجز احتويها!
<< قد هالدنيا عشقتك >>
يمكن اكثر ..
ماخذلتك
ماعذلتك
يسألوني ما دروا بك !
<< يجرحوني لو حكوا بك >>
أحلف بربي احبك
ايه والله ... احبك ... 

تدري وش احلااااا الصدف!
انك تصير بلا هدف ..
مابين يأسك والظنون ..
تطيح بيد واحد حنون ..
يأخذك من وسط الألم!!
ويبادلك نفس الحلم ..
يعلمك سرالجنون ويفهمك من حكي
العيون ...
وتدري مهما يكون:  
(( أنه يحبك للأبد )) 


أصبرحبيبي قبل ماترحل : تعاااال!
أبيك توعدني " تجيني تجيني "
حتى إذا ظرفك عن الجيّات حال ..
" أكسر ظروفك ياغلا لجل عيني "
وابنتظرك أنا على كل الأحوال ..
وابحتضن وردة غلانا بيديني .. 

احيان..! 
اعيش بداخلي لحظة ايمان ..
واحيان..
احس اني مجّرد اناني.!
احيان ..
اقول ان الزمن كله احيان .. 
واحيان ..
اقول احيان كذبة زماني.
هذا انا..؟ والا أنا حالة جنان ،، 
والا أنا عقلي ،، وهذا جناني ..
يامعشر الانس العفاريت والجان 
البارح ..اللي جاني العام .. جاني.!
والله .. لو بقلوبكم ذرة احسان 
ماتتركون اللي يعاني .. يعاني.. 


ايه احبك واشتهي قربك وابيك..
ايه اشوفك كل معنى للحياه..
ايه اعيشك والحقيقه اموت فيك
دربي الضايع لقيته في حماك...
روح روحي والمشاعر ملك ايديك
والخفوق اللي تعلق في هواك
قلبي اللي ماعرفتي وش فيه .. 

على كيفه يروح ويعند ويزعل ويتغلى !!
ومن كيفه يروق ويرجع ويسأل وأهلي به !
عنودي ماخذ بطبعه عناد الكون وماخلى 
زعول ولكن بقلبه رغم كثر الزعل طيبه !! 

تبعدني اللحظه و أسافر بدربك ..
جيتك وأنا شاريك ماجيتك إعجاب!
" وفيت لك من طيب أصلك وقلبك "
واشتقتلك من بد ربعي والأقراب ..
وإن كان منت "أغلى البشر"؟؟ وش تحسبك؟؟
لاصرت أشوف الناس من بعدك ( أغراب ) 

علمتني إن الوصل يعني صعود المستحيل 
وعلمتني إن الجفا يعني بداية انحدار
وعلمتني إني بقربك ادري إن قلبي بخير
شف وش كثر علمتني؟؟ 
يا معلم الورد العبير
ياكبر حظي فيك لو حظي من الدنيا صغير 

اهني اللي بعمره مابكى
دايم البسمه على خده تبين
واهني اللي شكى
من هموم قاسيه عيت تلين
في دروبه كل ماطاح ارتكى
لاقي في وسط دربه من يعين
البلا اللي ساكت ماقد حكى
مخفي همه وكل يومه حزين 

ليت بعض الناس يدري عن غلاااه...
ليته يقدر شعور إللي يبيه!
إن بغيت أقول يجرحني جفاااه...
إن سكت الشوق يجذبني إلية...
قام يتغلا وأنا أتغلا معاه!
كنت أبيه يحس لكن ماعليه!  


قول أحبك
قول،، و طيّرني بهواك،،
خلني أحس الدنيا أجمل وأنا يمك
قول أحبك ،، خلني ألبس عمر ثاني
قولها وزلزل كياني ،، عيدني لدنيا البياض ،،
إتبعثر،، وخليني ألمك
حبني،،
حبني،،
ولا يهمك !!
قول احبك ،،، رقّص الدنيا بعيني
قول أحبك ،، وأوعدك ،، أزرع لك بكفي أماني
ولا أثور ،،ولا ألوم ،،ولا أعاني
وأنولد في حضن حبك من جديد،،
إنسان ثاني
قول أحبك،،خلني أدفا فيك من برد الزمن..
خلني ألقى لروحي في دمك وطن..
خلني أنفض هالحزن !
بس قول أحبك !!
.............
انشاء الله عجبتكم 
تراني بايقتهم :embarrest:  ع شانكم هههه بس هاااا
لا تفشلوني وما تردوووون ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلمي خيتو على هالمسجات ..

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

كل المودة

----------


## فرح

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> تسلمي خيتو على هالمسجات ..
> 
> يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
يسلمك ويحفظك يااارب
اخووي الكريم شـــبكه
ويعطيك العااافيه
وتواااصل دااائم انشاء الله
موفق

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

مشكووووره خيتووو 
بصراحه حلوين 
يسلمو هل الايدين
تحياتي عاشق الزهراء

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*تدري وش احلااااا الصدف!
انك تصير بلا هدف ..
مابين يأسك والظنون ..
تطيح بيد واحد حنون ..
يأخذك من وسط الألم!!
ويبادلك نفس الحلم ..
يعلمك سرالجنون ويفهمك من حكي
العيون ...
وتدري مهما يكون:* 

*(( أنه يحبك للأبد ))*
*يسلموووووووووووو* 
*عزيزتي*
*فرووووووحة*
*حلووووووووين*
*كثييييييييييير*
*بس هذة الكلمات تركت طابع في نفسي*
*وحسيتها تعني لي شيء*
*تحياااااتي*
*ننتظر اناملك وما تختار من عبارات جميلة*

----------


## أمل الظهور

تدري وش احلااااا الصدف!
انك تصير بلا هدف ..
مابين يأسك والظنون ..
تطيح بيد واحد حنون ..
يأخذك من وسط الألم!!
ويبادلك نفس الحلم ..
يعلمك سرالجنون ويفهمك من حكي
العيون ...
وتدري مهما يكون: 

(( أنه يحبك للأبد ))

المسج هذا عجبني وحسيت انه قريب لقلبي 



تسلمي حبيبتي فروح على المسجات وكلماتها الروعه

تشكراتي يالغلا

----------


## شذى الزهراء

قول أحبك
قول،، و طيّرني بهواك،،
خلني أحس الدنيا أجمل وأنا يمك..

هذا المقطع روووووعه ,,

تدري وش احلااااا الصدف!
انك تصير بلا هدف ..
مابين يأسك والظنون ..
تطيح بيد واحد حنون ..
يأخذك من وسط الألم!!
ويبادلك نفس الحلم ..
يعلمك سرالجنون ويفهمك من حكي
العيون ...
وتدري مهما يكون: 

*(( أنه يحبك للأبد ))
هذا المسج سوى شي فيني مو طبيعي فروووووووحة,,*

*الله يسلمج عالبوقة الحلووة.*

*ننتظر بعد اكثر .*

----------


## فرح

> مشكووووره خيتووو 
> بصراحه حلوين 
> يسلمو هل الايدين
> تحياتي عاشق الزهراء



يسلمك ويحفظك يااارب
الاحلى تواااجدك الطيب
 خيووو _عاشق_
ويعطيك العااافيه دوووم تواااصلك الراااائع
دمت بخير

----------


## فرح

> *تدري وش احلااااا الصدف!*
> 
> *انك تصير بلا هدف ..*
> *مابين يأسك والظنون ..*
> *تطيح بيد واحد حنون ..*
> *يأخذك من وسط الألم!!*
> *ويبادلك نفس الحلم ..*
> *يعلمك سرالجنون ويفهمك من حكي*
> *العيون ...*
> ...



يسلم عمرك يالغلا الفراشه
الاحلى تنويرك متصفحي ..
بجد هذا المسج روووعه لذرجه سجلته في جوااالي 
دوووم هالاشرااااقه الحلوووه مثلك حبيبتي 
دمت بخير ومحبه

----------


## فرح

> تدري وش احلااااا الصدف!
> 
> انك تصير بلا هدف ..
> مابين يأسك والظنون ..
> تطيح بيد واحد حنون ..
> يأخذك من وسط الألم!!
> ويبادلك نفس الحلم ..
> يعلمك سرالجنون ويفهمك من حكي
> العيون ...
> ...



يسلم قلبك وقلب محبيك يااااقلبي 
ام عــــــباادي 
اسعدني روووعة حظووورك الطيب دااائما 
يعطيك العااافيه ...ودوووم هالنووور المضيئ
دمت برعاية الرحمن

----------


## فرح

> قول أحبك
> 
> قول،، و طيّرني بهواك،،
> خلني أحس الدنيا أجمل وأنا يمك.. 
> هذا المقطع روووووعه ,, 
> تدري وش احلااااا الصدف!
> انك تصير بلا هدف ..
> مابين يأسك والظنون ..
> تطيح بيد واحد حنون ..
> ...



كل الشكر والتقديرلروووعة حظووورك الطيب 
والاحلى هالاضااااءه في متصفحي 
لاخلا ولاعدم حبيبتي 
بجد حبيبتي شــــــــذووي 
اخاااف اكثر من البوقااات لان فيها
سين وجيم بس عشاااانكم :wink:  نتحمل هههههه
دمت بخير وحب

----------


## حزن العمر

اهني اللي بعمره مابكى
دايم البسمه على خده تبين
واهني اللي شكى
من هموم قاسيه عيت تلين
في دروبه كل ماطاح ارتكى
لاقي في وسط دربه من يعين
البلا اللي ساكت ماقد حكى
مخفي همه وكل يومه حزين
الله يعطيك العافية فرحة
على المسجات الرائعة والجميلة
جدااااااااا شكرا لك وبانتظار
الجديد

تحيتي العطرة
حزن العمر

----------


## زهـور

*مشكوررره اخت فرح*

*عجبتني هذي واجد*
*وش تسوي لو عشقت انسان ماهو من نصيبك ؟؟ 
لالك بهالوضع يد ولا له بهالوضع سبه !!
وش هو ذنبك لو غدى من بين خلق الله حبيبك ؟؟
تعرف ان قربه محال وقلبك مصمم يحبه!!
وأنته متأكد وعارف يب يجي يوم ويسيبك 
يعني متوقع بأي لحظه يغيب وتغترب به !!
كل درب يرحل بطيفه على وجهه يجيبك 
كل حرف يكتب لغيره تحسه منكتب به 
كن كل عيون خلق الله عيون له تذيبك 
تنثر احساسك جمرملح وعلى جرحك تصبه*

----------


## Taka

وااااااايد وااااااااايد حلـــــوين مشكــــــوره اختـــــي ...

----------


## فرح

> اهني اللي بعمره مابكى
> دايم البسمه على خده تبين
> واهني اللي شكى
> من هموم قاسيه عيت تلين
> في دروبه كل ماطاح ارتكى
> لاقي في وسط دربه من يعين
> البلا اللي ساكت ماقد حكى
> مخفي همه وكل يومه حزين
> الله يعطيك العافية فرحة
> ...



يسلم لي هالتواااجد الحلوو اكتير 
الروووعه في تنويرك متصفحي 
يعطيك العااافيه حبيبتي حزن العمر
دووم الاشراااقه الحلوووه منك يالغلا
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> *مشكوررره اخت فرح*
> 
> *عجبتني هذي واجد*
> *وش تسوي لو عشقت انسان ماهو من نصيبك ؟؟* 
> *لالك بهالوضع يد ولا له بهالوضع سبه !!*
> *وش هو ذنبك لو غدى من بين خلق الله حبيبك ؟؟*
> *تعرف ان قربه محال وقلبك مصمم يحبه!!*
> *وأنته متأكد وعارف يب يجي يوم ويسيبك* 
> *يعني متوقع بأي لحظه يغيب وتغترب به !!*
> ...



مشكوووره عزيزتي زهـــــــور
ويعطيك العااافيه ولاحرمنا كرم تواااجدك 
موفقه

----------


## فرح

> وااااااايد وااااااااايد حلـــــوين مشكــــــوره اختـــــي ...



مشكووور خيي مهرشاد 
الاحلى تواااجدك وطلتك المشرقه 
دوووم التواااصل خيوو
موفق

----------


## نور الهدى

*روووووووووووووعه*


*حلووووووووووووووين المسجات* 

*تسلم لنا الايادي الي باقتهم عشانا* 

*بس يستحقو الواحد يبوقهم الاحبابه* 

*مسجات روعه تدل على ذوق الي جابتهم اقصد الي باقتهم خخخخخخخخ*

*تسلم الايادي ام حمزاوي*

----------


## فرح

> *روووووووووووووعه*
> 
> 
> *حلووووووووووووووين المسجات*  
> *تسلم لنا الايادي الي باقتهم عشانا*  
> *بس يستحقو الواحد يبوقهم الاحبابه*  
> *مسجات روعه تدل على ذوق الي جابتهم اقصد الي باقتهم خخخخخخخخ* 
> 
> *تسلم الايادي ام حمزاوي*



يسلم قلبك الطاهر خيتووو ام محمد 
الاحلى تنويرك متصفحي 
يعطيك العااافيه
هذا من ذوووقك وطيبك يالغااااليه 
شنهوو نسووي صرنا هالايااام نبووق :wink:  ههههه
بس في السليم :toung:  خخخخخخ
موفقه

----------


## دمعه حزن

*مسجات حلووه منك خيووووه*
*الف شكر لك ع هالاختيار اللي ينم عن ذوق رفيع*
*يسلمووووا هالايادي فروووووحه*
*يعطيك الف عافيك يارب*
*موفقه*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## فرح

> *مسجات حلووه منك خيووووه*
> 
> *الف شكر لك ع هالاختيار اللي ينم عن ذوق رفيع*
> *يسلمووووا هالايادي فروووووحه*
> *يعطيك الف عافيك يارب*
> *موفقه* 
> *تحياتي*
> 
> *دمعه حزن*



يسلم عمرك دمـــــــــوووع
الاحلى هالطله المشرقه 
بجد وحشتينا  :wink: .......
يعطيك العااافيه 
اجمل الامنيااات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## fatemah

حيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين تسلمي خية على هالرسائل الحلوة لاعدمنا منك  
تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> حيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووين تسلمي خية على هالرسائل الحلوة لاعدمنا منك 
> 
> 
> تحياتي



يسلم عمرك فـــــــطووومه 
الاحلى دااائما تواااجدك الغااالي 
يعطيك العااافيه ..
ودووم هالاشراااقه المضيئه في متصفحي 
موفقه

----------


## MOONY

مشكوره حبيبتي على الرسايل الحلوه وهذا اخذته عجبني

 
أصبرحبيبي قبل ماترحل : تعاااال!
أبيك توعدني " تجيني تجيني "
حتى إذا ظرفك عن الجيّات حال ..
" أكسر ظروفك ياغلا لجل عيني "
وابنتظرك أنا على كل الأحوال ..
وابحتضن وردة غلانا بيديني .

تحياتي لكِ

----------


## فرح

> مشكوره حبيبتي على الرسايل الحلوه وهذا اخذته عجبني
> 
> 
> أصبرحبيبي قبل ماترحل : تعاااال!
> أبيك توعدني " تجيني تجيني "
> حتى إذا ظرفك عن الجيّات حال ..
> " أكسر ظروفك ياغلا لجل عيني "
> وابنتظرك أنا على كل الأحوال ..
> وابحتضن وردة غلانا بيديني . 
> ...



تسلم لي هالطله الذهبيه 
حبيبتي مــــــــوني 
يسعدني داااائما تواااجدك 
يعطيك العااافيه ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

يسلمو فرح على المسجات الروعه

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

بدونك دنيتي صعبه طلبتك للوصل خذني 
أنامهما ضوى صبحي أبي ليل به سراجك
غيابك أتعب عيوني غيابك حيل علمني
بأن الدنيا لوضاقت فرجها ساعة افراجك
دخيلك أرحم بحالي كفايه البعد عذبني
حبيبي لاتخليني تراني بجد محتاجك

يسلموو فرح ع المسجاات الروعه

----------


## سيناريو

تدري وش احلااااا الصدف!
انك تصير بلا هدف ..
مابين يأسك والظنون ..
تطيح بيد واحد حنون ..
يأخذك من وسط الألم!!
ويبادلك نفس الحلم ..
يعلمك سرالجنون ويفهمك من حكي
العيون ...
وتدري مهما يكون: 


(( أنه يحبك للأبد ))

مسجاااااااااات يهبلوووووووووا يدوخوووووووووا
يسلمو حبوبه فروحه
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## فرح

> يسلمو فرح على المسجات الروعه
> 
> الله يعطيك العافيه



يسلم عمرك خيتووو  Sweet Magik
الرووعه في تواااجدك في متصفحي 
لاحرمنا هالاشراقه الحلوووه منك حبيبتي

----------


## فرح

> بدونك دنيتي صعبه طلبتك للوصل خذني 
> 
> أنامهما ضوى صبحي أبي ليل به سراجك
> غيابك أتعب عيوني غيابك حيل علمني
> بأن الدنيا لوضاقت فرجها ساعة افراجك
> دخيلك أرحم بحالي كفايه البعد عذبني
> حبيبي لاتخليني تراني بجد محتاجك 
> يسلموو فرح ع المسجاات الروعه



سلم عمرك حبيبتي امــــــيره
تواااجدك هو الرااائع
لاحرمنا طلتك المضيئه دااائما
يعطيك الف عااافيه
موفقه انشاء الله

----------


## فرح

> تدري وش احلااااا الصدف!
> 
> انك تصير بلا هدف ..
> مابين يأسك والظنون ..
> تطيح بيد واحد حنون ..
> يأخذك من وسط الألم!!
> ويبادلك نفس الحلم ..
> يعلمك سرالجنون ويفهمك من حكي
> العيون ...
> ...



يسلمك ويحفظك الهـــي
غاااليتي سيناريووو
اسعدني تواااجدك الغاالي
يعطيك العااافيه
دوووم تواااصلك الحلووو مثلك حبيبتي 
موفقه

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

* يسلمووو حبابة فرووحه* 

*ع المسجااات الكشخه* 

* يعطيج ربي الف عافيه* 

* الولاء الفاطمي*

----------

